# Intel Xeon E3-1225v3 works with non-ECC memory?



## puma99dk| (Jan 23, 2017)

I am able to get a second handed Intel Xeon E3-1225v3 cheap I am planning on using for gaming in a Z97 ITX system, but this cpu is able to run in a system without ECC memory right?

I know that MSI lists this cpu for their Z97I Pro Gaming board, so I just wants to make sure that it will run with standard non-ECC memory the system is now running a Intel Pentium G3258 overclocked to about 4ghz with 16gb of DDR3 2400mhz memory.


----------



## Frick (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I am able to get a second handed Intel Xeon E3-1225v3 cheap I am planning on using for gaming in a Z97 ITX system, but this cpu is able to run in a system without ECC memory right?
> 
> I know that MSI lists this cpu for their Z97I Pro Gaming board, so I just wants to make sure that it will run with standard non-ECC memory the system is now running a Intel Pentium G3258 overclocked to about 4ghz with 16gb of DDR3 2400mhz memory.



What @Frick said.

What other xeons are supported by that board?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 23, 2017)

All E3's but this here is one i can find cheap second handed, I was planning about a 65watt cpu but non for sale other they want like new price for even i5 not planning to oc a quad-core in this system.

I don't wanna pay like 215-286 usd for a second handed cpu when i can get a new even i7 non-k for these prices.


----------



## Vario (Jan 25, 2017)

Not sure how far you can boost the e3, 3.6 GHz all cores for sure.  With z77 you can boost it 4x IIRC.  I don't know if Z97 will let you OC the turbo but if it did, you could get 4.0 GHz.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 25, 2017)

i have the 1231V3, and I run regular DDR3 desktop RAM, no issues. RAM OC's just fine too

system in my specs

 Additionally with most or maybe even all motherboard manufacturers you can just Google for example "MSI Z 97  my particular motherboard model memory support list" and it'll generally link to the manufacturer's webpage for your model the motherboard where it'll show all memory supported


----------

